# Giant bikes recalled



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Giant Bicycle Recalls Two Models; Forks Can Break Causing Fall Hazard


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty much a non-event as not too many 2012 Defys made it out it seems. 
My wife's was stopped before she even got it but she has it now.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I was a victim of the Giant Defy Advanced 1 recall. In November, I ordered a new 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with Sram Force. The very day it came in, the recall was issued...literally hours before I was scheduled to pick up the bike. The LBS owner was given orders not to issue any new bikes until the called fork issue has been resolved. The bike has been sitting in the shop since. This past Saturday, January 28th, I was notified the new replacement fork had arrived. I'm scheduled to pick up the new bike this Friday. Can't wait!!! It's been a long wait, but it will be well worth it!!


----------

